# follistatin-344 , anyone



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

has people heard of this new drug , well its not new but it stops the protien myostatin , simler to what happens in a blue belgium cow apparently this is on tril now and will right off everything in its way , with minimal sides , i neeeeeeeeed it , check this blue belgium cow that has a natural myostatin block










AND APPARENTLY FOLLISTATIN blocks the myostatin enabling huge muscle grown and repair , has anyone heard of this stuff or even on it ..

see the link below theres a german boy with natural mystatin blockage hes like the fecking hulk read the story , time to source some follistatin-344

http://unusuallstory.blogspot.com/2009/04/3-year-old-liam-hoekstra-makes-very.html


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

it look terrible to me, like if just about to pass out


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Thats one ugly cow. I wouldn't mind some more information myself, out of curiosity.


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

check other pictures off belgium blues , and read the story of the kid in the link , why fill your body with shyte if you can adjust a few genes apparently flex wheeler has the mutation also and out of 168 athletes he was the fittest and in awesome healthy shape , do your research for yourself , it looks promicing ....


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

well i am an animal lover i dont agree with what they do why dont the testers try it on them selves


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

vetran said:


> well i am an animal lover i dont agree with what they do why dont the testers try it on them selves


But the cows don't have it 'tested' on them, surely? It was achieved through selective breeding, was it not? or am I way off with this one?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

OrganicSteel said:


> But the cows don't have it 'tested' on them, surely? It was achieved through selective breeding, was it not? *or am I way off with this one?*


 maybe i am lol


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

yes your right the cows do it through selective breeding from one cow who had the mutation , now theres a whole breed of em , but theyve done trials on mice and this year humans supposedly and its folistatin-344 that achieve the myostatic block , obviously it will be how much you have etc ...

but im gonna definatly look in to this , its meant to be like growth but better , no fat leaner inside and out , super strengh , very fast on your feat , it sounds great , the reason there trying it on humans is to cure people with muscle wastage deseases and other stuff


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Look hard enough there are some drugs available that claim to do this kind of thing.

You would have to be pretty stupid IMO to take any dose of such a drug but then again there are a lot of stupid people.....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Promising but who knows. Here are a few pics.


----------



## JoshLarge999 (Jan 16, 2011)

Folistatin is very new, and dosages arent really understood yet..however from what i have read and heard people say it looks very promising!!

50mcg a day is a good dose.


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

winger said:


> Promising but who knows. Here are a few pics.


I know it's an old post but this stuff must be good, this cow's flying and apparently doesn't cast a shadow :whistling:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

welshman said:


> I know it's an old post but this stuff must be good, this cow's flying and apparently doesn't cast a shadow :whistling:


 side effects of the follistatin-344


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

Note the lack of testicular shrinkage on the cows. Beats any test imo!!!


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Looks like mental stuff! The fact that they've engineered a cold virus to potentially administer the change in humans is like something out of science fiction.


----------

